# PORTER-CABLE 16" Variable Speed Scroll Saw with Stand



## tierraverde

Thanks Frank
It looks like a doable machine without the crazy price.
I'm sure I could make it useful.


----------



## stevenhsieh

You got any vibration problems with it?


----------



## Howie

I have this saw and it does have a lot of vibration. Otherwise it's ok for what I use it for.


----------



## FJPetruso

Compared to my old Delta / Rockwell 24" scroll saw, it has a lot less vibration. And thats considering it is a lot lighter than my old cast iron tabled saw. The little vibration that it has is no problem to me. But like any other stationary tool, if it's bolted to the stand securely & you've added some heavy tools to the shelf underneath, that will do a lot reduce the vibration of a tool quite a bit.


----------



## jerrells

I, also, have that PC 16" saw. I do not notice an excessive vibration from the unit. Yes, the light is almost useless but I still use it. the thing I dislike the most is the lower clamp screw. Too hard to get to it. I have tried to talk to PC about it and I am still looking for a workaround. Overall, for the price, I would rate the saw at a 3 to 4 on a five scale. If I had it to do ove, and had the money, I would go for the DeWalt 788 but who would not.


----------



## bjrandall

I've had the Portercable 16" scrollsaw in my shop for a couple of months now. Seems to be a pretty good addition for the price. Very little vibration, it can accomodate both plain and pin end scroll blades. Very easy to change.


----------



## smoke

I HAD the same scroll saw. After having it for about 9 months, it stopped working. I had noticed some vibration, but decided it was just the machine. I also bought the extended warranty, but because it was within the one year manufacture's warranty, it had to be shipped away. After 3 months I found out that the piece is made overseas (the part was on back order for over a month) and Porter Cable stuck its name on the product. I used to hold Porter Cable in high regard, now I don't know if I will purchase another.


----------



## Peg5273

I purchased this saw and love it!!! Can you tell me how to make the circular gasket to shim the insert up? Most of my projects are small and hard to get a smooth cut because of this.

Thanks


----------



## lynn1953

I made a "wrench" for the bottom blade screw, by cutting some slots in a 1/2 inch pvc pipe. works better than trying to finger it.


----------



## FJPetruso

Neat trick… I'm going to make one too & try that out.


----------

